# No DNS services?

## ExecutorElassus

So, thank heavens for mobile internet, because I'm stumped.

See, my main computer won't start networking. I get this:

```
/lib64/rc/net/wpa_supplicant.sh: line 68: _is_wireless: command not found

/etc/init.d/nwt.eth0: line 552 _exists: command not found

* ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist 
```

Okay, so I assume that has to do with the new openrc that got recently released. Thing is, on my other machine, although I have a connection, I can't connect to any addresses. ping works for IP numbers, but trying to ping an address gives:

```
$ping www.yahoo.com

ping: unknown host www.yahoo.com
```

And I did ping the DNS servers, and they're up, so I know it isn't them (I also tried four different ones). 

Okay. Any suggestions where else I can look for an unknown-address failure?

Thanks for the help.

EE:

----------

## BillWho

ExecutorElassus,

Check /etc/resolv.conf for nameserver

----------

## ExecutorElassus

It says: 

```
#Generated by NetworkManager
```

On my main, it says 

```
nameserver 102.168.1.1
```

The nameserver is set on the router's config page; I've set it to use automatically given servers, or set it manually to use OpenDNS servers, with the same result.

... and, manually adding the router to resolv.conf on my backup created the internet, hurrah!

Okay, thanks for pointing out the simple thing that I was too stoopid to check..

Cheers, 

EE

----------

